
Show HN: Humans.io, a simple CRM to remember the people you meet - reustle
https://humans.io
======
mike503
I actually have created many personal sites for different audiences and track
it. Save their urls, pictures, and other relevant attributes (based on the
audience)

This excited me until I saw it was so basic. Mine isn't a scalable solution
currently and I would be surprised if people wanted to store the level of
detail I do in the cloud. Seems more suitable for a self-hosted project.

Definitely needs the ability to add fields. And then make them searchable. And
ideally peace of mind knowing its encrypted end to end, including image
content. A hosted service would be a honeypot otherwise.

------
Gys
I would never use this without it having an export option.

I do not have to login or something. So how can I access the info from another
device ?

~~~
figgis
Sign up.

"Can I download a backup of my humans database?

Yes! Just click "Settings" at the top and you'll be able to download a full
backup of your humans."

It also works offline and sync when online again.

------
imalex
I was just thinking about this yesterday! I went with
[https://app.simplenote.com](https://app.simplenote.com) instead. Your app
probably won't be compelling until you add more specific features that beat a
generic note-taking app.

------
curuinor
I found that a cronjob did 80% of the job, actually: the pain point is not in
remembering the things about them, it's remembering their existence.

------
tedmiston
> Robert Tables

> Database Engineer at Oracle

> bobby@example.com

Nice one. I'm surprised you let him into your database.

------
throwaway2016a
Evernote Hello was pretty nice for this but it got discontinued.

------
FourierTformed
Don't humans have faces?

~~~
wckronholm
It's a neat idea, and yea, support for adding a photo would be nice.

Is there a way to do self hosting? There's no indication whatsoever about what
happens to the data that users might enter, and many would see this as a
privacy concern.

Is the source code available somewhere?

